# University of Nottingham Open 2014 - Feb 22/23 - UK Comp!



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2014)

UK Competition!

Hey guys,

There will be a competition at the University of Nottingham on the 22nd and 23rd of February, 2014. We will of course be holding all events (Skewb!). The schedule and more information will appear in the next few days. The entry fee will be £12, we may have a competitor limit, it will depend on the schedule, so be sure to keep an eye on the thread for more information.

For now it's not on the WCA, but the proposal has been sent off, so we're just waiting for it to appear on the site.

*Registration will open the 11th January at 7pm.* There will be a 85 competitor limit, but we may be able to raise that if circumstances allow. No promises though.

Also, this will be the first competition with our new delegate James Molloy! The other organisers are Ryan Jones, Tim Mercer and Robert Yau.


Hope to see you all there! 

EDIT: WCA Page http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?competitionId=UniversityofNottingham2014

EDIT: Schedule here: http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=896

EDIT: REGISTRATION is now CLOSED


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2014)

I love you


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I love you



oh damn


----------



## KongShou (Jan 7, 2014)

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 7, 2014)

KongShou said:


> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3



+1


----------



## angham (Jan 7, 2014)

£9.00 train tickets?! cant turn down an offer like that, where would be the best place to stay?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2014)

angham said:


> £9.00 train tickets?! cant turn down an offer like that, where would be the best place to stay?


Premier Inn Nottingham Castle Marina would be the closest to walk from, if you don't mind paying for a bus, then anything in the city centre would work, there are buses to campus pretty often and they're quite cheap.


----------



## giorgi (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah i am coming yeah gonna get NEW Georgian NR-s


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome. About to pick up the phone to book it off work.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 7, 2014)

#delegateswag


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 7, 2014)

Might go, probably too busy though. But if I don't go, CHJ will probably own my BLD PBs.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 7, 2014)

angham said:


> £9.00 train tickets?! cant turn down an offer like that, where would be the best place to stay?


The Nottingham Wollaton Park Travelodge is another close option - it's a 20-25 minute walk (or like a 5 minute drive) from the venue. I'd say that's as close as the one Chris suggested


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2014)

**** yeah I'll be there


----------



## CHJ (Jan 7, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Might go, probably too busy though. But if I don't go, CHJ will *definitely* own my BLD PBs.



That's the plan  

also feet is a priority for me again, also might see if I can spam skewb, 4x4 and mega PB's also

P.S. the Saturday is ben's 18th birthday so we should get him drunk coz lololololol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Saturday is ben's 18th birthday so we should get him drunk coz lololololol



In the morning? Great idea Callum. I think it's my round.


----------



## Escher (Jan 7, 2014)

If I'm still in the country I will definitely go


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 7, 2014)

The rare and elusive Rowan might make an appearance!?

I have no excuse to not go, obviously. Depending on how generous my parents are feeling, I (they) might be able to put a few people up for the night.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2014)

I will again struggle to make it


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

cubersmith said:


> I will again struggle to make it



c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 8, 2014)

cubersmith said:


> I will again struggle to make it





I can't wait .


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for this


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the NSCL Learning and Conference centre close?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 8, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Is the NSCL Learning and Conference centre close?



It's about 1 mile away from the venue, in the other campus of Nottingham University.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 8, 2014)

yay


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 10, 2014)

We are now on the WCA site!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?CompetitionId=UniversityofNottingham2014

Registration opens Saturday 11th at 7pm (19:00 UTC)


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 10, 2014)

UKCA is updated too


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 10, 2014)

5BLD said:


> yay



yay


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice edit Tim Major


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 10, 2014)

Huzzah!
It's my birthday on the Saturday as well, should be a great weekend.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 10, 2014)

Train is cheap, have to go.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay finally a UK comp within 10000 miles of me. I've waited forever (I.e. 2 months) for this. I'll be there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I'll be there.



=(

I thought James was delegating.
That means you don't have to be there.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> =(
> 
> I thought James was delegating.
> That means you don't have to be there.


Yes he is doing most of the work for this one, but I will retain the power of a delegate at the comp so we both have authority to make decisions.

Also, if I dont have to be there the I shouldnt be there? Great!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2014)

You know I'm only playing.



kinch2002 said:


> Also, if I dont have to be there the*n* I shouldnt be there? Great!



If you don't have to be there that means you have the opportunity to *want* to be there.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> You know I'm only playing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have to be there that means you have the opportunity to *want* to be there.



inb4 people hassle him more than James


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2014)

In before I get him too drunk on Sat morning to do any delegating =)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2014)

Inb4 you're both right


----------



## KongShou (Jan 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> inb4 people hassle him more than James



Im determined to only hassle James for the whole weekend, even if its Dan im judging.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 10, 2014)

Should be there. It's been a while.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 11, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Im determined to only hassle James for the whole weekend, even if its Dan im judging.



Guaranteed I get trolled all weekend from people like this.

inb4 I disqualify everyone trolling.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Guaranteed I get trolled all weekend from people like this.



Is this +2?
Do we always round up?
Black on top for scrambling?



Mollerz said:


> inb4 I disqualify everyone trolling.



In before people who don't care about official results knacker you out.

=)

(I actually do care this time, honestly)


----------



## CHJ (Jan 11, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Guaranteed I get trolled all weekend from people like this.
> 
> inb4 I disqualify everyone trolling.



inb4 I get disqualified by apparently having too much S**G


----------



## Escher (Jan 11, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Guaranteed I get trolled all weekend from people like this.
> 
> inb4 I disqualify everyone trolling.



Is it bad that I have no qualms about getting disqualified? Going to Notts just to troll you for a weekend is definitely worth.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2014)

I expect this competition to be the swaggiest UK competition yet.
Looking forward to it


----------



## giorgi (Jan 11, 2014)

I can not see events and shedule on ukca.org is it some problem to my computer? or is it gonna be up in a few days?


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 11, 2014)

giorgi said:


> I can not see events and shedule on ukca.org is it some problem to my computer? or is it gonna be up in a few days?



It says Schedule TBD = Schedule To Be Determined.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> It says Schedule TBD = Schedule To Be Determined.



can I do my Skewb solves at any time?


----------



## KongShou (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn I need to get a skweb


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 11, 2014)

Registration is now Open!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UniversityofNottingham2014


----------



## KongShou (Jan 11, 2014)

registered

hope i win the race...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 11, 2014)

I am studying abroad at Oxford for the spring and so will most likely come to this. 
(My registration is not a mistake.)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 11, 2014)

KongShou said:


> registered
> 
> hope i win the race...



Nope sorry!

Registration top 10:
Chris Wall
Billy Jeffs
Evan Liu
Xiangjia Kong
James Molloy
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong
Shane Newman
Thomas Stock
Samuel Hula
Jialin Zhou


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 11, 2014)

Registered, hopefully I can come to a comp out of leicester this time 

I need to practice 3BLD again...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess I need to learn a skewb method.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> I am studying abroad at Oxford for the spring and so will most likely come to this.
> (My registration is not a mistake.)


Dude, that's exciting! I best get practising clock


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello 4th/5th place in clock.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 11, 2014)

Exciting!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 11, 2014)

Clock podium should be ridiculous


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2014)

Very Provisional schedule can now be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AjlyTU2P_y-SdGp5LUNzMXcwLW5KYUdNeTlGdXAyNlE&output=html

It's possible that it will go through some pretty big changes in a couple of days, but it should be finalised by next week or so.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone want to share a travelodge room with me? Just slowly piecing together stuff.


----------



## angham (Jan 12, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Anyone want to share a travelodge room with me? Just slowly piecing together stuff.



I'm waiting to hear back from Conn but if he isn't going, I will


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2014)

Registration is now full!

You can still register, and you will go on the waiting list, and so if someone drops out, or we can sustain more people, we will let you in.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 12, 2014)

FINALLY allowing 4/5 BLD attempts at anytime again!! 

Was beginning to think I'd be traveling to a lot more European comps for a second there!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2014)

oops, accidentally registered for feet. Guess I should start practicing.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2014)

Registered on time but apparently didn't manage to get through.

Uh oh.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 12, 2014)

So the 3bld and fewest moves psych sheet is ranked by means?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> FINALLY allowing 4/5 BLD attempts at anytime again!!



Yup for now, although if we end up with a lot more time than needed we might have a session where people can do them as well as nothing else going on.



DuffyEdge said:


> So the 3bld and fewest moves psych sheet is ranked by means?



Apparently so. Just to be clear, we will be offering 3BLD Mean of 3, but FMC will only be Best of 1.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jan 12, 2014)

Registered just incase, not 100% sure I'll go but my chances are looking good. Will be my first comp!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone sharing rooms?


----------



## Chilli (Jan 12, 2014)

Simon Crawford is coming.
RIP Sq1 podium.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 12, 2014)

The rare and elusive Simon Crawford.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Registered on time but apparently didn't manage to get through.
> 
> Uh oh.



I wouldn't worry, you are first on the waiting list and chances are we'll allow more in anyway. Depends on the schedule and such.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 12, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Anyone want to share a travelodge room with me? Just slowly piecing together stuff.





NevinsCPH said:


> Anyone sharing rooms?



As a general statement, I am interested in sharing accommodations as well.


----------



## Applecow (Jan 12, 2014)

yay, just booked the flight. looking forward to my next non-german and first UK competition ;D


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Applecow said:


> yay, just booked the flight. looking forward to my next non-german and first UK competition ;D



Woo! Will be good to see you again


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2014)

A second round of 3BLD for our German guest? x)

and Francois, of course!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2014)

Ollie said:


> A second round of 3BLD for our German guest? x)
> 
> and Francois, of course!



Francois is registered for minx open on the same weekend, and nope, 1 round of BLD only. Sorry :\


----------



## CHJ (Jan 12, 2014)

Ollie said:


> A second round of 3BLD for our German guest? x)
> 
> and Francois, of course!



Francois? He's not on the list (unless he reg'd late and i missed something )


----------



## TMOY (Jan 13, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Francois is registered for minx open on the same weekend, and nope, 1 round of BLD only. Sorry :\



Yep, I have already booked everything for Minx Open so I won't switch, sorry. Maybe next UK comp ?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 13, 2014)

excite


----------



## Applecow (Jan 13, 2014)

Too bad about that second round of 3bld  
but still excited cuz ALL events  gotta practice that much harder to rock the only 3bld round


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't wait for finalised schedule, might withdraw from multiple events as I'm commuting.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey everyone!

We have decided to increase the competitior limit to 85, meaning that all the people currently on the waiting list are now in, and there are additionally 5 extra places!

Schedule will appear in a couple of days, we're just waiting on final confirmation of times we have the venue for, since we need to allow time for setup etc.


----------



## angham (Jan 16, 2014)

All booked  see you there guys!


----------



## giorgi (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anybody knows any Hotels near the venue? which would be cheap


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2014)

We went with the travel lodge. Half the price of the closest Premier Inn to the train station.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 20, 2014)

Booked Travelodge too at Wollaton Park.


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2014)

May only have the $$$ to come for the Sunday, so might have to tick me off the 4x4 list, and add me to OH or something so I have more to do 

Will check back when the schedule is finalised and confirm whether I'll need to drop anything.


----------



## Erik (Jan 23, 2014)

Thinking about going as well since UK <3. Anyone interested in sharing a room or sth?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 23, 2014)

omg erikkkkkk <3


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 23, 2014)

Escher said:


> May only have the $$$ to come for the Sunday, so might have to tick me off the 4x4 list, and add me to OH or something so I have more to do
> 
> Will check back when the schedule is finalised and confirm whether I'll need to drop anything.



Omg ohhhhhhh <3


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2014)

i know its a long shot but does anyone have either a V-cube3 or an F2 i can buy? preferably black, will buy on the day if possible


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> i know its a long shot but does anyone have either a V-cube3 or an F2 i can buy? preferably black, will buy on the day if possible



I have an F2 you can buy. I'm not coming to the competition myself but a friend of mine is. He could bring it if you want it?


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> I have an F2 you can buy. I'm not coming to the competition myself but a friend of mine is. He could bring it if you want it?



if its black then OH MAI GAHD YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Erik said:


> Thinking about going as well since UK <3. Anyone interested in sharing a room or sth?



aaand there go my podiums.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> if its black then OH MAI GAHD YES PLEASE!!!!



Yes it is.  I think I might even have two pretty much unused ones.
How much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> Yes it is.  I think I might even have two pretty much unused ones.
> How much would you be willing to pay?



Will €8 cover it? I only need one for now


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 23, 2014)

Suggestions for places to stay anyone?
Wollaton Park Travelodge says £144 for 2 nights, which seems a little excessive


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Will €8 cover it? I only need one for now



Sounds good. 
I might give Adrian both anyway so you can pick the better one. Just give him the money then.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 24, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Suggestions for places to stay anyone?
> Wollaton Park Travelodge says £144 for 2 nights, which seems a little excessive



There are loads of other hotels within Nottingham City Centre - from there to campus is about 20 minutes and £1.70 on the bus (services 36 and Y36 go regularly from the Victoria bus station to the university north entrance which is 5 minutes from the venue, and the i4 and indigo go regularly from Broadmarsh bus station (near the train station) to university north and east entrances respectively), so it's probably worth looking around if the prices are that bad


----------



## Erik (Jan 24, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> aaand there go my podiums.





Spoiler



I'm bribable ;-)





Spoiler



But I am slow nowadays





Spoiler



Still looking for a good (cheap) place to stay, link to buslines pls?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 24, 2014)

Erik said:


> [Still looking for a good (cheap) place to stay, link to buslines pls?


Okay, here are all the ones off the top of my head that I am familiar with and pass by campus from accessible locations:

https://www.nctx.co.uk/timetables-tickets-maps/buses-lines/bus/36
£1.70 (£1 with valid student ID), correct change only. Leaves from outside the Victoria centre (middle of the city), you'll want to get off at Uni North Entrance (the bus has an on-board display which tells you where you are)

http://www.catchyourbus.co.uk/businfo/City/y36/y36mftochilwell.html
£1.60 (£1 with valid student ID), gives change. Same route as the 36, just a different bus company. 

https://www.trentbarton.co.uk/services/indigo
£1.70 (£1 with valid student ID), gives change. Leaves from the broadmarsh bus station (2mins from the train station), and you'll want to get off at the QMC main entrance (uni north entrance is 2 mins walk from there). Also, runs 24/7 (but is £3.50 after midnight, so unless you're on your own a taxi is probably cheaper).

https://www.trentbarton.co.uk/services/i4
£1.70 (£1 with valid student ID), gives change. Also leaves from broadmarsh bus station, passes by uni north entrance so if there's an i4 around that'll be the best option.

All of these are pretty regular aside from sunday morning, so whichever location you're travelling from, you shouldn't have to wait too long for one  Hope this is useful.

E: whoops, i forgot the direct to campus one
https://www.nctx.co.uk/timetables-tickets-maps/buses-lines/bus/34
£1.70 (£1 with valid student ID), doesn't give change. Leaves from behind the broadmarsh bus station, you can get off right by the science department. The first bus isn't until 8:15 on a sunday, though, so only really useful for saturday


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Suggestions for places to stay anyone?
> Wollaton Park Travelodge says £144 for 2 nights, which seems a little excessive



I have a couch if you're stuck for somewhere Daniel


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 31, 2014)

Btw, any update on schedule?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 1, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Btw, any update on schedule?


Not yet, no, sorry! 
The uni is being super unhelpful and not getting back to us on confirming venue times for us - be assured that you'll know as soon as we know!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I thought so too that we will know it as soon as it's done. Just wanted to know what issues occurred.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 1, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Ok, I thought so too that we will know it as soon as it's done. Just wanted to know what issues occurred.



Alrighty  Chris told me that he doesn't envision much change in the schedule from the provisional one if we get the hours we want, shich honestly should be fine.


----------



## Lumej (Feb 1, 2014)

To Erik/anyone still looking for a cheap room: http://www.igloohostel.co.uk/ 16 pounds for a 10 bed dorm.
Could be quite nice if some people decide to stay there.
It's in the city center though, so not really close to the Uni, but there are the busses, thanks ryanj92.

Other than that I came across this: http://groveguesthouse.co.uk/ half an hour on foot from Uni, but more expensive.

Does anyone know of something closer and/or cheaper? 
If not I'll probably book at the igloo soon.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys,
Sorry we've been kind of quiet on the schedule front, but the uni is really not being helpful with the room booking details and so I'm not happy saying anything for definite yet.

However, this is the current provisional schedule, and as long as we get the times for the room we want, it will look like this. http://sdrv.ms/1dk8Uf4 (PDF on skydrive)


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry we've been kind of quiet on the schedule front, but the uni is really not being helpful with the room booking details and so I'm not happy saying anything for definite yet.
> 
> However, this is the current provisional schedule, and as long as we get the times for the room we want, it will look like this. http://sdrv.ms/1dk8Uf4 (PDF on skydrive)



Is there a 'best' time to do 4/5BLD? Or do you think you're going to be ahead of schedule for the most part of the weekend?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Is there a 'best' time to do 4/5BLD? Or do you think you're going to be ahead of schedule for the most part of the weekend?



Not sure at the moment, this is something that's still being considered, and the situation will change depending on the times we get.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We've had to change the venue of the competition (for reasons) to *room A1 in the Coates building*. Fortunately this is within a 2 minute walk of Pope A14, so in terms of travel and accommodation there's nothing to worry about. Room A1 is accessible from entrance 1 of the Coates building (the end closest to campus).

This room is smaller than our initially intended venue, so we will be promptly closing registration, as we cannot take any more people. As such if you are registered already, please make sure you can definitely make it, so your place can be passed on in good time if necessary. Also, please make sure that if you are bringing guests/parents, keep these to a minimum if possible and make sure that if circumstances change that you let us know via email so we know exactly how many people we are expecting.

You all should know this already, just felt it was worth reiterating in the given circumstances!

Also, Chris should now be able to get the schedule up pretty promptly, so keep an eye out for that.

Looking forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 3, 2014)

So yeah, what Ryan said, although we are no longer accepting new registrations. If you cannot make it, please contact us so that we know, since how we arrange the room and the competitor groups will depend on the number of people attending. Schedule should go up later today.

EDIT: Schedule is up! http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=896


----------



## angham (Feb 3, 2014)

I average 12 on clock and won't make finals o_0


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 5, 2014)

Just to inform you organisers beforehand, my train arrives at 9:30, lets hope 50minutes is enough for me to walk from the station to venue for 3bld.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 5, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Just to inform you organisers beforehand, my train arrives at 9:30, lets hope 50minutes is enough for me to walk from the station to venue for 3bld.



I think there's a bus, number 5? Someone from Notts will comfirm this


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh that would be really helpful knowing that I don't have to walk all the way xx


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 5, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Just to inform you organisers beforehand, my train arrives at 9:30, lets hope 50minutes is enough for me to walk from the station to venue for 3bld.



Which station? For buses from the city centre, refer to my post a page or so back.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 5, 2014)

Okey dokey so who do I ask if I wanna change events?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 5, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Okey dokey so who do I ask if I wanna change events?



Just post it here, what's going down then? :b


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 5, 2014)

um er please can I be in 2x2 and megaminx as well >u<


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 6, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> um er please can I be in 2x2 and megaminx as well >u<



EDIT: nevermind, see below.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 6, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Erm I don't know your name, so can you send an email with your name and events you want changed to the comp email please.



I've done it. She is the attending Aussie


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks~


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 6, 2014)

can i haz a floor to sleep on. ty.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 7, 2014)

Shane newman is still looking for a place to stay if someone wants to get ahold of him


----------



## Ollie (Feb 10, 2014)

Can I be registered for pyraminx if I'm not already please? ty x


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2014)

Can I decide on the day if I want to drop out of 2x2 to prepare for 3BLD?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 10, 2014)

Can I drop out of all events and then re-enter for everything under a different name and maybe nationality - then drop out 50% again but switch out three events for three others but don't tell me what they are?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 10, 2014)

MichaelErskine said:


> Can I drop out of all events and then re-enter for everything under a different name and maybe nationality - then drop out 50% again but switch out three events for three others but don't tell me what they are?



i hope you like feet, 5bld and our new event 'hyperbole'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 10, 2014)

Since everyone is event changing: I would like to not do Square-1 please 

EDIT:- Naaa I'll do everything


----------



## CHJ (Feb 10, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Since everyone is event changing: I would like to not do Square-1 please



NOOOO but do everything.......pree?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 11, 2014)

CHJ said:


> NOOOO but do everything.......pree?



I cannot even remember how to solve the puzzle, I really hate it
But I'll do it anyway for you <3
As long as you let me beat you in an event, i.e. 7x7


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 11, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Can I be registered for pyraminx if I'm not already please? ty x



fixd



cube-o-holic said:


> Can I decide on the day if I want to drop out of 2x2 to prepare for 3BLD?



Yup


MichaelErskine said:


> Can I drop out of all events and then re-enter for everything under a different name and maybe nationality - then drop out 50% again but switch out three events for three others but don't tell me what they are?



lol


DuffyEdge said:


> Since everyone is event changing: I would like to not do Square-1 please
> 
> EDIT:- Naaa I'll do everything



so nothing to change?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Spef


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 11, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> so nothing to change?



That's right. Sorry for being annoying. You can blame Callum


----------



## CHJ (Feb 11, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> That's right. Sorry for being annoying. You can blame Callum



MUHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 11, 2014)

CHJ said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!



swag^(a+lag/hashtag)


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 11, 2014)

less than two weeks left! 

targets:
2x2x2 - 3/4.5, 3x3x3 - 14/17, 4x4x4 - 52/57, 5x5x5 - 2:05/2:20, 6x6x6 - 4:00/4:15, 7x7x7 - 6:00/6:30, OH - 30/35, BLD - success, feet - solves, FMC - 40 something i guess, mega - 1:30/1:35, pyra - 5/8, clock - 7/NR, skewb - 8/11, sq-1 - 30/35, MBLD - 3/3
basically be mediocre in everything but clock, but still get averages in everything


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 11, 2014)

Goals:
3x3 - Sub 15/Sub UKC
4x4 - Sub CHJ/Sub CHJ
OH - Sub 28/Sub 32


----------



## Applecow (Feb 11, 2014)

uhh goals.
2x2 sub4 avg again.
3x3 sub9 or at least pb single/sub11 (sub10 if enough practice)
4x4 10/10 parities
5x5 sub-ollie 
5bld judge ollie's wr
3bld sub30 (and sub-ollie ofc, if he manages to get sub30 too )
4bld no crap
feet sub2 
skewb sub10/sub15
mbld pb 
fmc success


----------



## giorgi (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello guys I think I will not be able to come on both days , BUT I am still not sure if I will come on saturday or on sunday. to just let you know that i will only be able to come on one of the competition day


----------



## Ollie (Feb 11, 2014)

222: sub 5 avg
333: sub-19 avg
444: *HAVE FUN*
555: make burgers out of Applecow x)
feet: success
pyra: success
3bld: safety NR average to milk (hehe, cows) the fantasy points. Maybe NR single if scrambles are good
4bld: sub-2:40, not expecting a lot 
5bld: dont choke
multi: 2nd in world, 100% attempt

reaction goals:

3 DNFS - a Cuthberts-style teste smash for Callum Goodyear
6:00 - 6:05 - contempt nod
5:45 - <6:00 - fist pump
5:30 - <5:45 - arms in the air like I just don't care + high fives
<5:30 - hugs and kisses for all


----------



## TDM (Feb 11, 2014)

Ollie said:


> multi: 2nd in world, 100% attempt


How many cubes are you attempting?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 11, 2014)

222: sub 5
333: lol not fail
444: sub 1:05, mebe sub 1 if I practice
555: sub 1:45
666: lol, sub 3:50
777: sub 5
3BLD: Haven't practiced, success at least once?


----------



## CHJ (Feb 11, 2014)

GOELZ!!!

222: sub2/sub3
333: sub10/sub13
444: sub45/sub53
555: sub1:40/sub1:50
666: sub3:30/sub3:45
777: sub5:15/sub5:25
OH: sub15/sub20
feet: sub42/sub51
3BLD: sub55/keep NR and or beat it
4BLD: sub4:45
5BLD: sub11, success will do
MBLD: 10points+
mega: sub1:14/sub1:20
pyra: sub6/sub8
clock: sub11/sub14
sq-1: no one cares
skewb: sub7/sub11
FMC: is a stupid event


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 11, 2014)

sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10


----------



## KongShou (Feb 11, 2014)

Goals:


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 11, 2014)

sub-Thom

Edit:
222 nr/low 2
333 sub8/sub10
444 sub35/sub40


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 11, 2014)

2x2: sub-5.5
BLD: sub-2
4x4: sub-1:20/sub-1:30
4BLD: success (need to get round to practising)

Others: not really bothered.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 11, 2014)

Um, I guess some improvement on anything would be nice but unexpected unless I get lucky. I'm gonna be real hung over I expect as there's a cracking punk gig at the DogHouse on the Friday night!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

Goals

3BLD - sub 3/hopefully Mo3
MBLD - 100% (probably 4 but may be more depending on how practice goes)
Everything else - solves I guess


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 12, 2014)

Goals:
For at least someone to remember that it's my birthday on the Saturday


----------



## Escher (Feb 12, 2014)

Goals:
- Attend
- Arrive roughly on time
- Remain conscious until the end of the competition
- Arrive home safely

I'll be at a party in Leamington Spa until the trains to Nottingham start running in the morning...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 12, 2014)

Goal

4x4, sub 50/sub comp pb
5x5 sub 90/sub comp pb
3bld sub 90/mo3 success
4bld sub 6minutes/mo3 success
5bld sub 15mins/mo3 success
mbld 10/10
fmc sub 45

don't know what else I sign up for, but I think i'll fail many of the goals.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 14, 2014)

Is anyone who's driving to the venue Saturday morning feeling generous enough to pick me up with all my stuff from my house to the venue? Send me a PM if something is possible, thanks :3

Also, 1-week out email should appear this weekend, so keep an eye on your accounts.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 14, 2014)

*Goals:*
2x2 - sub Ollie
4x4 - NR average
5x5 - 1:45 average
7x7 - sub 5 single!
Feet - get a mean
Pyra - sub 8 average
Mega - sub 2 average
Clock - sub 7.5 single, sub 8.5 average
4BLD - success!!
MBLD - 7+ points
Have fun as well


----------



## angham (Feb 17, 2014)

Goal: 
Don't mess up stopping the gen 3 timers as many times as i did at ukc


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 18, 2014)

Gowlz:

2x2: 4/7
3x3: sub 14/16
4x4: sub 1/1:10
5x5: sub 2/2:20
6x6: cut/mean pfft
7x7: cut/mean pfft
8x8: oh
3BLD: sub2
4BLD: sub15
5BLD: sub30
MBLD: 10/10
OH: lol
WF: lol
Pyra: sub10/sub15
Mega: lol
Skewb: sub10/15

gogofael


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

What's the plan for Friday night? Adrian's arriving a bit early and I'm arriving at 6 so some drinks with some cyubeughs would be swell (Mooch maybe?)


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> What's the plan for Friday night? Adrian's arriving a bit early and I'm arriving at 6 so some drinks with some cyubeughs would be swell (Mooch maybe?)



Imma say meet in Mooch throughout the day <3

I think CHJ, Shane and I will be there from 2:30ish


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> What's the plan for Friday night? Adrian's arriving a bit early and I'm arriving at 6 so some drinks with some cyubeughs would be swell (Mooch maybe?)



Is Mooch what the student union is called now?


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is Mooch what the student union is called now?



Indeed it is.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Imma say meet in Mooch throughout the day <3
> 
> I think CHJ, Shane and I will be there from 2:30ish



Rad



cube-o-holic said:


> Is Mooch what the student union is called now?



Tis


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 18, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Imma say meet in Mooch throughout the day <3
> 
> I think CHJ, Shane and I will be there from 2:30ish



I have a lecture which finishes at 3, so I will probably go straight from there to Mooch to meet you!
(for those of you that don't know, Mooch is on the A floor of the Portland Building on campus)


----------



## Applecow (Feb 18, 2014)

so i just gotta find that Mooch you are all talking about. will have enough time for that though, i think I'll arrive at EMA around 11.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

Applecow said:


> so i just gotta find that Mooch you are all talking about. will have enough time for that though, i think I'll arrive at EMA around 11.



Find the uni and you'll find Mooch


----------



## CHJ (Feb 18, 2014)

During both lunches (bigBLD) and for feet (and possibly mega) does peoplez has cameras i can use to record mien solves pree?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 18, 2014)

Got a tripod if that helps.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Got a tripod if that helps.



with a camera? or could i balance my laptop on it? XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 18, 2014)

Only my iphone. I'm happy to help with judging some of the BLD but I'm gona need music.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone who might volunteer to judge my BLD solves I would very much appreciate it. 

Also, I will have 1 x white LanLan skewb and 2 x Black LanLan skewbs to sell. Brand new. £10 each. 

I also have 4 x brand new standard blindfolds to sell for £1 each if anyone needs one.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2014)

CHJ said:


> During both lunches (bigBLD) and for feet (and possibly mega) does peoplez has cameras i can use to record mien solves pree?



Mayhap.

I think I'll be arriving at around 5-6pm at some point.


----------



## angham (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm happy to judge anyone 

Edit: both my 5x5 and skewb like died in the past few weeks, could anyone lend me one to compete with don't care what brand/colour etc


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 18, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Gowlz:
> 
> 3BLD: sub2
> 
> gogofael



You fancy a pint wager on who beats who at BLD, if we're both shooting for sub-2?


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 18, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> You fancy a pint wager on who beats who at BLD, if we're both shooting for sub-2?



ofc babe


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 18, 2014)

CHJ said:


> During both lunches (bigBLD) and for feet (and possibly mega) does peoplez has cameras i can use to record mien solves pree?



I have an iPhone 5 and a tripod, and would be willing to record solves for anyone that wants it.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 18, 2014)

angham said:


> I'm happy to judge anyone
> 
> Edit: both my 5x5 and skewb like died in the past few weeks, could anyone lend me one to compete with don't care what brand/colour etc


My 4x4 met a similar fate, if anyone has a spare it would be greatly appreciated.
I'm also getting in fairly early Friday afternoon if anyone wants to met up. Don't suppose any of the London lot are getting the 12:15 from St Pancras?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> My 4x4 met a similar fate, if anyone has a spare it would be greatly appreciated.
> I'm also getting in fairly early Friday afternoon if anyone wants to met up. Don't suppose any of the London lot are getting the 12:15 from St Pancras?



I have a decent SS 4x4x4, and if we're in different rounds I can lend you my Weisu?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2014)

angham said:


> I'm happy to judge anyone
> 
> Edit: both my 5x5 and skewb like died in the past few weeks, could anyone lend me one to compete with don't care what brand/colour etc



Yeah maybe you can use my warm up skewb, I don't have a spare 5x5x5 unfortunately though.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 19, 2014)

I was hoping to find many people who can judge big blds because I'm doing all of them on day 1, then anyone can borrow my camcorder when I'm not doing big bld/filming.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 19, 2014)

Just as a note, I'm totally happy to scramble all 4BLD and 5BLD attempts, just find yourself a judge and come to me!

I'll also make Daniel scramble that'll help.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 19, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> My 4x4 met a similar fate, if anyone has a spare it would be greatly appreciated. I'm also getting in fairly early Friday afternoon if anyone wants to met up. Don't suppose any of the London lot are getting the 12:15 from St Pancras?



Myself, CHJ, Shane and maybe a few others are getting that train! Come join us


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 19, 2014)

Goals:

Skewb: PB/PB


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Myself, CHJ, Shane and maybe a few others are getting that train! Come join us



Actually I am too yay


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol. That makes at least 8 =D


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL we will take over a carriage to ourselves 

+Unlucky to public who choose our carriage!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2014)

People going to mooch on Friday night, how long are you staying there until? Laurence should be arriving at like 11:30 pm and we need to distribute the timers, so If people can stick around until then?


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 20, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> People going to mooch on Friday night, how long are you staying there until? Laurence should be arriving at like 11:30 pm and we need to distribute the timers, so If people can stick around until then?



LOL.. we will be there at that time... but drunk.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 20, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> LOL.. we will be there at that time... but drunk.



No no no. We will definitely be somewhere drunk but can you guarantee we will be there?

I think I hear Rock City calling our names.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> No no no. We will definitely be somewhere drunk but can you guarantee we will be there?
> 
> I think I hear Rock City calling our names.



Unfortunately I can't go crazy. I have little money


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 20, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Unfortunately I can't go crazy. I have little money



Maybe just Saturday night then =D


----------



## gasmus (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm actually staying at Laurences tonight but will be coming to Nottingham much earlier, probably around 5ish. Maybe i could bring the timers?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm up for staying until closing time (normally just after midnight) 
I have a meeting with my Summer Project supervisor at 3pm, so I'll come to Mooch once that has finished.

Really excited for this comp!


----------



## SarahG (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a little side competition for anybody who is interested

I will be bringing fail cube with me. 

I will pay, anyone who can beat it in under half an hour, £10
Providing I haven't already run out of tenners due to previous successes. 
But I highly doubt that. Game on!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 20, 2014)

SarahG said:


> I have a little side competition for anybody who is interested
> 
> I will be bringing fail cube with me.
> 
> ...



I'm not going but I'm curious, and wondering if I should know the answer and have simply forgotten, fail cube?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 20, 2014)

I made a thread about Fail Cube around 3 years ago. I haven't made many so should be easy to find.


----------



## KongShou (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone that want to buy any cubes from me and would like me bring them to Notts please PM me soon! Like usual.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 20, 2014)

SarahG said:


> I have a little side competition for anybody who is interested
> 
> I will be bringing fail cube with me.
> 
> ...



If anyone is sitting there thinking "FREE MONEY".... Dan couldn't even solve this thing.



KongShou said:


> Anyone that want to buy any cubes from me and would like me bring them to Notts please PM me soon! Like usual.



AOSU


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2014)

SarahG said:


> I have a little side competition for anybody who is interested
> 
> I will be bringing fail cube with me.
> 
> ...



I remember trying that and losing interest last time. Would like another shot at it


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 21, 2014)

So basically everyone who is taking the 12:15 from Kings Cross... We will be hanging around the platform I guess so you might bump into us... 

Failing that just get on the train and look through the carriages for a bunch of cubers. There is gonna be like over 10 of us so shouldn't be that hard to find eachother


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a spare blindfold? I just remembered i forgot it on the train to thy station.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 21, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Does anyone have a spare blindfold? I just remembered i forgot it on the train to thy station.



iirc chris has some spares, otherwise I'm sure somebody will lend you one :> (i will if we're not in the same round)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 21, 2014)

Billy has some

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...n-2014-Feb-22-23-UK-Comp!&p=954085#post954085


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 21, 2014)

Any adventurous souls might be interested in a rather good gig at the Doghouse tonight...
HDQ + SOUTHPORT + KING OF PIGS + ASBO PEEPSHOW + SHOCK ! HAZARD

see https://www.facebook.com/events/192450447627248/


----------



## Applecow (Feb 21, 2014)

I got 2 spare blindfolds too. 

Also I have arrived at Mooch, now just waiting for other cubers to accompany me. Blue jacket, cube and close to the billard table, if anyone arrives who doesn't know how I look like


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 21, 2014)

Applecow said:


> I got 2 spare blindfolds too.
> 
> Also I have arrived at Mooch, now just waiting for other cubers to accompany me. Blue jacket, cube and close to the billard table, if anyone arrives who doesn't know how I look like



I'll be there at about 3:30, by the sound of it I think the group coming in from london will beat me, but I will be there


----------



## Applecow (Feb 21, 2014)

It would be great if I could borrow an iPhone 4 charger from someone, the one I brought with me probably doesn't fit into the power outlet :/

Or just some power outlet to USB thingy, I got the right charging cable with me 

Oh a German-to-English power adapter thingy would be nice too


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 21, 2014)

Just finished lunch, now I have to pop into the university then I'll come home, pack and be on my way! Now, for those at Nottingham, where can I park nearest to Mooch without getting clamped/fined/variant?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Just finished lunch, now I have to pop into the university then I'll come home, pack and be on my way! Now, for those at Nottingham, where can I park nearest to Mooch without getting clamped/fined/variant?


There's a car park right by Portland Building (enter at south entrance,follow the road round past the building to the end)


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Me and my dad are on our way, seeing as we also have nothing to do this evening we may come to mooch, is it at the university?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> There's a car park right by Portland Building (enter at south entrance,follow the road round past the building to the end)



Is it pay and display or can I just park and head into mooch?


----------



## Applecow (Feb 21, 2014)

Lara, it is at the Portland building


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2014)

Applecow said:


> Or just some power outlet to USB thingy, I got the right charging cable with me



I'll bring an extra for you, just ask me at the time.


----------



## Applecow (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## matty (Feb 21, 2014)

I would of liked to come to this competition, would prefer at least 1 to be more up north each year.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Is it pay and display or can I just park and head into mooch?


It's pay and display but free ouside of 9-5 mon-fri, so should be free for all relevant purposes


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh wow, live punk. Totally deaf and buzzing. See you in the morning!


----------



## KongShou (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok so my train is delayed by half an hour cos it's cancelled. Fuuu


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2014)

2:38.xx nr, 2 attempts left


----------



## ottozing (Feb 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 2:38.xx nr, 2 attempts left



Hellz yes!!!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 22, 2014)

Dan Sheppard Skewb ER 2.80.


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 2:38.xx nr, 2 attempts left



How does your 5bld? And others 4bld attempts?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> How does your 5bld? And others 4bld attempts?


 the usual!  

5bld 1. Did a y at the very start by mistake
2. 2 centers out, 6:11.xx
3. Wouldve solved and been sub-WR if I didnt pop on the last few wings, there's video!


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> the usual!



phew

PS: bjbjbj


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 22, 2014)

Evan Liu 6.68 WR clock average

7.11, (5.78), 6.73, (DNF), 6.20 = 6.68

Mollerz 5.80 NR single


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> the usual!
> 
> 5bld 1. Did a y at the very start by mistake
> 2. 2 centers out, 6:11.xx
> 3. Wouldve solved and been sub-WR if I didnt pop on the last few wings, there's video!



Silly Ollie , at least you improved 4BLD NR.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 23, 2014)

Breandan just got 5x5 ER single and avg. 
1:12.36, (1:13.32), (58.00), 58.46, 58.31= 1:03.04.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ollie missed MBLD NR on time only...
22/27 57:35.00 >.<


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 23, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ollie missed MBLD NR on time only...
> 22/27 57:35.00 >.<



That's what I thought, although cubecomps says NR. Bad luck Ollie . Also, well done to CHJ for 12/13 and overtaking me.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 23, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That's what I thought, although cubecomps says NR. Bad luck Ollie . Also, well done to CHJ for 12/13 and overtaking me.


Thanks, Im happy with 9th in the world  Considering it was my first big attempt in a month, the most I've ever tried and that it was at a safety solve speed. Perhaps a race to 30/30 with Grzegorz is on the cards?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 23, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That's what I thought, although cubecomps says NR. Bad luck Ollie . Also, well done to CHJ for 12/13 and overtaking me.



It initially showed NR because the time was inputted as 57.35 seconds first


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 23, 2014)

I see WCA has updated the results, I noticed my 5bld time was mistaken, it is 14:59 but not 14:55


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 23, 2014)

My 2x2 and pyraminx results are not on wca but my 4x4 and 3x3 results are...hm...what do I do...


----------



## angham (Feb 23, 2014)

Just realised I left my Rubik's speedcube behind, if anyone picked it up/finds it pm me pree!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 23, 2014)

2x2: lol no
3x3: ok I guess, so close to sub 15 but I'll just call it that.
4x4: I choked something big...
5x5: see above
6x6: sup 4 >.> was really tired at the end of the day and then hearing that the avg cut was 4 mins a couple moments before my solve didn't help
7x7: HELL YES avg AND single PB at comp... didn't expect that.


DYK:
-UK comps are really good places for buying cubes.
-I finally got a red cap on my Fangshi!
-Breandan thought he messed up ER average on 5x5, but he got the ER single the very next (?) solve
-CHJ destroyed feet
-Mollerz has a really loud voice - just what a delegate needs
-No fire alarm during 4BLD
-BLD early in the morning is really tiring
-Angus got AR
-Sub-20 average got you nowehere near 2nd round, despite that being the general consensus in UK comps - really high standard all around.
-A1 is a very small room...until you realize there is another room behind the wall.
-Ciaran is getting scary fast at everyting...
-Ollie's 22/27 drew the biggest crowd, particularly as he drew nearer the hour mark.
-Ryan came prepared
-Rowena missed out on competing a foot average by 1 second
-I missed out on sub 15 by 0.03 seconds
-Alex missed out on 3x3 ER average by 0.03 seconds
-Callum Hales Swag
-My weisu is an Aosu? (and then it's not)
-Scrambling 7x7 should be an event of it's own...
-But 6x6 is worse, I popped the one I was scrambling
-Realizing his final 5x5 solve was slower than his slowest up to that point following a pop, Jong-ho-jeong proceeded to solving the rest of the cube OH...and still got a 1:46...
-Skewb generated a lot of clapping
-*Clapping random solves*
-Smart phone timers are generally preferred by competitors than stopwatches these days...
-Agassi is 0.01 off leet.
-With the addition of Alex's latest sub 7, the top 100 results are all at 7 seconds or under: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single
-Another fantastic UK comp and thoroughly looking forward to the next!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 23, 2014)

OK so I have an LG USB Phone Charger that was left at the venue, if it is yours, or you know who it belongs to, PM/Email the comp email please.
If there are errors with the results, send an email to the competition email address and I'll forward it to the delegate to get it checked and fixed.



Spoiler: DYK



So tired.....
More to follow tomorrow :b


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 23, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Goals:
> 3x3 - Sub 15/Sub UKC
> 4x4 - Sub CHJ/Sub CHJ
> OH - Sub 28/Sub 32



3x3 - Nope  / Barely :/
4x4 - hehehe + made finals 
OH - Yeppity

So happy I made 4x4 finals, due to certain competitors leaving early (thanks Erik and Breandan ).


----------



## Ollie (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry for my abrupt absence, but I had to run to get a train, just made it! A great comp, and great to see you all again


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 23, 2014)

DYK: 

- You lot are the nicest bunch of people in the world. I really mean it.
- Erik Akkersdi-juh-kuh's name gets pronounced in lots of funny ways.
- 22/27 is totally mind-blowing
- Apparently I look like Michael Erskine. I don't see it, myself.
- I didn't come last in everything I entered! I did come last in pyraminx, 4x4, FMC. And Megaminx. Oh wait, no, that one was Michael. 
- Adam Greenwood is a lovely man. And he likes to chat while he solves.
- I missed the cut on OH by 0.7 seconds.
- Time moves faster when you're doing FMC. Much faster.
- Erik's ready to solve before he's even sat down.

Thanks to all the organisers! Fantastic weekend.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 23, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> 2x2 - sub Ollie
> 4x4 - NR average
> 5x5 - 1:45 average
> ...


*2x2* - Yes (5 british pounds please *Oliver*)
And I failed all of the others.
I should set more realistic goals next time.

Great comp (as always)
Thank you to the organisers
Thank you Daniel and James
Thank you Rowena for judging MBLD

Erik Akersdudjikukdick


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 23, 2014)

DYKs

-I still hate 3x3

-shouldn't stay up all night on Friday so I failed many big blinds

-Malaysian 5BLD NR = still not broken

-Agassi play badminton

-Did 10 official solves of 4x4, 8/10 double parity, 9/10 with OLL parity.

-Callum has good feets

-Oliver crush 4bld convincingly as always

-and he is still on 5BLD streak

-tired on both days and flipped edges on multi are gay.

-Evan is a badass all rounder

-I got third place in fmc unexpectedly

-Callum swag yolo jepps

-cubes are heavy

-just clap whenever you hear others clap

-Maru > shock oil 

-Agassi bought a lot of maru

-failed many other events but overall nice PBs I'm happy with.

-train back with Angus and Thom

-£1 bus ticket is nice

-didn't went to any fast food over this comp

-fail 6x6 cutoff by 4seconds and my hate to double parity is still growing.

-I hope ciaran never do blinds

-fmc solution in 10minutes with luck

-don't do MBLD on empty stomach unless you're using food names for memo

-mini 7x7 is nice

-I need more sleep and food

EDIT

-Laurence and Erik has never ending chess game, and Daniel....

-I'm surprised that everybody looked surprised when they see me arrive on Saturday.

-Somebody buy Agassi a 6x6 or 7x7 as early birthday present.

-This is so far the second comp I didn't make it into top 30 in 3x3.

-I'm never going to do 2x2 until next year.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

DYK:
- Staying the night before to avoid a long tiring journey in the morning doesn't really help that much
- "I won't be breaking that 9.99 for a very long time........9.88"
- 6PB's, unexpected PB for 4x4x4
- Skewb Single UK rank #3 WUT?
- I hope Laurence got home alright, He looked a little lost when I abandoned him in the middle of Leicester.
- Nottingham has two wollaton roads. :/


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 23, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I see WCA has updated the results, I noticed my 5bld time was mistaken, it is 14:59 but not 14:55


I'll check this tomorrow for you.



Laradoodle4 said:


> My 2x2 and pyraminx results are not on wca but my 4x4 and 3x3 results are...hm...what do I do...


I will also check this tomorrow.


angham said:


> Just realised I left my Rubik's speedcube behind, if anyone picked it up/finds it pm me pree!


I have it! Message me on Facebook and we can sort that out.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Goals






cube-o-holic said:


> 3BLD - sub 3/hopefully Mo3
> MBLD - 100% (probably 4 but may be more depending on how practice goes)
> Everything else - solves I guess



BLD - Womp womp. Massive fail but at least it can't get worse next time.

Everything else - pretty good for me.



I'm sure the most notable cubing related achievements have been documented up there since I'm a little late to the game.

My DYKs are more of a blog entry.
I wouldn't bother if I were you.



Spoiler: DYK



DYK...
lost to Coggers by 0.01 on a low 13? Hope you had a great Birthday dude.
so many cubers on the train there and back?
also Agassi?
who was asleep?
Tim also slept but not in the venue?
that's a 1st since we met?
he did however in the bar at lunch time?
who would've thought that it would be Lara making me feel uncomfortable? They were my jokes!
chalk on Sat night but not so lucky on Fri?
Jagger bombs can also replace sleep but I would seriously recommend against it?
didn't do my BLD much good?
BJ not BooM?
apparently you are supposed to review before executing at MBLD?
I'll know for next time?
that feeling when you just know that a BLD is a success before removing the blindfold?
apparently not solved? =(
£16 to get into a club?
ridiculous amounts of people are willing to pay this the week before payday?
I felt like a sardine but in a good way?
don't jump in a cab outside a club and get it sent to a hotel?
Billy's instant door answering at an ungodly hour?
is that G supposed to be capitalised?
should that be a zed?
should that be a zee?
Billy has an off button?
I can't say he fell asleep when his head touched the pillow because his pillow wasn't on his mattress at that exact moment?
2x2 came and went?
I presume I did some solves but my memory doesn't seem to have held onto much from Sat morning?
cut me a little slack please as I write this 68 hours have passed in which I've slept maybe 4hrs?
nap on Sat afternoon might've saved my Sun results?
I did end up getting a 6' sub on Sun afternoon? I lost 3 1/2lb this weekend.
pretty good all round with my eyes open and uncovered?
3 timer malfunctions in my 1st 9 solves of the day?
2 on the same timer and nobody else had the issue, 1 battery failure?
thanks Angus for replicating?
thanks Daniel for the extra solve on the 2nd timer malfunction?
knocked off almost exactly what the timer had just added to my time?
Karma, where art thou? Oh, there. Sweet.
chronological order will have to step aside for flowing DYKs in my current condition?
lost lots of pool?
only 6 different letters in that sentence?
1st attempts at BLD BLD corners were promising with Sarah? We shall move onto full solves ASAP.
who says no to free drinks?
Zach makes a good substitute for Nick?
I doubt either of them will get the reference?
Callum thrives under certain pressure?
Uni girls scream loudly?
get your heads out of the gutter both of you who are still reading?
apparently 3BLD is easy in a bar in the wee hours when students are practically begging for you to impress them? That's mai dawg!
I'm pretty sure we were even more impressed? Just quieter.
off we go to try to spend money in town?
the employees at Riley's will have a great time in the job market after yet another club shuts down for not taking money from the people who want to spend the money?
anyone remember Guildford? Just take ours money fools!
look who's at that bus stop?
could I please get a crazy racist cab driver please? Oh wait, no. Didn't ask, just received. Emphasis on crazy.
5am I check to see if I plugged my phone in? Oh yes but I should probably turn that socket on.
I guess I'll go back to sleep?
caffeine has another path for me?
I bought 2 puzzles?
left with neither?
at least 2 people who are very happy about that? =D
Ben is nice to chat to during 5x5?
not that one?
or that one?
hello there bubbagrub?
Ryan is too fast when racing me?
team blind with Ollie had an Alot of variations?
good thing he knew to review memo?
no AppleCow, I can't play with you? Sowwie.
wear these Erik, it'll hurt less?
I judged Daniel in the final?
I don't think I'll be allowed in his group again?
could I please have 3 taxis to the train station, 9 text messages and 3 automated phone calls please?
all these spare seats and you're gona send Daniel down to the end of the carriage?
ChiLong for you seat kind Sir?
seat acquired without making my bag any lighter? Whoever you are, we like you.
Alex appears to be trollin' me IRL? Fine, I'll play along.
Speaking of trollin' I do believe that's known as a 'Long Troll' Laurence. Well played that man.
I'm not following you James?

If you know how Alex ninjas away from meets you might not be surprised to hear that his Dad has the ability to materialise out of thin air.



Thanks for another fantastic comp Chris, Robert, Ryan and Tim.
Also great job as delegate James.
Even though I still asked Daniel most of my questions.
No reflection upon you, I just generally ask Daniel lots of questions.
It's kinda hard to shake it off at comp.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 24, 2014)

ok so here goes my first DYK:

-my first comp
-had so much fun and u guys are all so nice
-Sarah gave me a lucky penny
-wasn't so lucky for pyraminx
-or 2x2 for that matter
-got a DNF on my first official solve
-but new 4x4 pb is official thanks to pure luck
-guess I thank the lucky penny for that
-got a sub 20 on 3x3 so my 1 goal is achieved
-I lived off junk food and fizzy drinks all weekend
-I'm good at making Adam feel uncomfortable with his own jokes
-Sarah's dreads are awesome
-Nick is a rad dude
-Ollie is not half bad at multi-blind
-Callum Feet Hales-Swag
-my dad will take me pretty much anywhere providing he has wifi
-ur all 100% awesome and I can't wait til next comp

Thanks to all organisers for making this happen!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for an amazing weekend, everyone! Looking forward to doing it all again some day soon 

DYK:
- We thought we only had one room but in fact we had the adjacent one also?
- This made 222 and 444 super cramped, but we had the extra room by the time 333 happened?
- Nerves still get the better of me on smaller puzzles?
- I choked on an easy clock scramble and then got 4.97 on my second attempt the next day?
- I now have 3 consecutive sub-8 clock averages, and am no longer the only official sub-8 clock solver without a sub-7 single?
- I need to learn to swear less at comps?
- My Saturday comp lunch was a £1.40 bread loaf and too much caffiene?
- Erik Akkersdikjkyjkijk showed up and was generally hilarious?
- We were either half an hour behind or half an hour ahead at any point in the weekend?
- Laurence convinced us all he was sub-7 at skewb before the competition, when in fact he's never solved one?
- Swag?
- Sub-50 3BLD podium?
- Everyone likes my 555 more than I do?
- Entertaining drunk people in Mooch will never fail to make me laugh uncontrollably?
- CHJ got a 1:16 BLD under these circumstances and I think we were as excited as the drunk people were?
- Although I'd be surprised if Jong-Ho and Ilkyoo ever went back there after how much they were ambushed?
- Someone downed a pint faster than Alex could solve a 333?
- One of the drunk people challenged Laurence to a game of chess and nearly bit Adam's head off when he pointed out how much they were losing?
- Mollerz as delegate means the competition is held under strict swagulations?
- I did my two best feet solves ever and then got a DNF mean because of a 3 piece pop on solve 3?
- Dan is becoming the Mats Valk of skewb?
- More swag?
- I was consistently getting sub-17's when racing Adam but then got a 19 average on my official solves?
- GJames Molloy can't keep track of where his main is?
- First ever 3 cube multi attempt ended awfully? (0/3, 1 cube had edges solved)
- CHJ got good at feet and MBLD?
- Chris has a well defined point at which he will be happy with his mega solves?
- Everyone expected me to know how the taxis operate around Nottingham when I just get the bus everywhere?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry for my abrupt absence, but I had to run to get a train, just made it! A great comp, and great to see you all again


Likewise - I really wanted to say goodbye to everybody in person, but my bus was at 7:15 and so I had to rush out right after podium announcements.
I had a great time at this competition and I already can't wait for WGC!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 24, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> One of the drunk people challenged Laurence to a game of chess and nearly bit Adam's head off when he pointed out how much they were losing?



Completely forgot about that. I think her intention was to make me feel bad, I guess, but all I did was whisper the truth. She apparently had the hearing of a bat, 6 points and pawns left. I also literally just remembered she was in a cow onesie.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 24, 2014)

My FM solution is here

DYK
- Thanks to the organisers and James?
- So awesome to see our foreign friends Ilkyoo, Jong Hoya Jeong, Erik, Adrian and Evan?
- Erik brought me stroopwaffles?
- I left them behind :fp
- I had 2 personal bests that I had tied twice (11.90 for 3x3 and 26 moves for FM) and hadn't managed to beat for a year or 2?
- I beat them both (11.22 and 25 moves)?
- James generates good scrambles, and not just for me?
- So many awesome results?
- Breandan wtf so many 58s?
- y u no correct G perm at 1:00 and get a counting 1:12?
- For each 4x4 solve, Rob and I got the opposite parities?
- James is the fastest in Guildford for an event for the first time?
- He had to get 5th in the world to do it?
- For the first time in many months I'm interested in practising some events again?
- I popped 3 times in my first skewb average?
- Adam is my lucky judge now?
- He can't tell the difference between 5,6,7 and 8?
- Why doesn't Ollie have a WR yet?
- I am not James' nemesis any more?
- The 5x5 podium had the fastest Hoya solver, the fastest Yau5 solver, and the 3rd fastest standard redux solver?
- The 5x5 podium had the inventor of Hoya, the inventor of Yau5, and...Breandan ?


Skewb ER single 2.80:
Scramble: L R L B L R' U' R B' L U
x' y2
Setup to CLS: L' R F' R'
CLS: B R B' R'

Yes, it's a dumb 4 move CLS, and then a 1/60 skip but whatever 
To be honest, I knew it would solve the D center, which left me with a 1/12 chance of a L4C skip


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2014)

CHJ said:


> GOELZ!!!
> 
> 222: sub2/sub3
> 333: sub10/sub13
> ...



okso
2x2: lolno/lolno
3x3: lolno/no
4x4: no/no
5x5: almost/yes
6x6: no/no
7x7: no/no
OH: is dumb
feet: damn straight!/HELL YES!!!
3BLD: almost, shouldn't have reviewed/DNF'd by an M2 otherwise would've been 1:12 dammit!
4BLD: no
5BLD: success on AWFUL scramble
MBLD: yes
mega: almost/yes
pyra: no/no
clock: not quite/yes
sq-1: no one still cares
skewb: no/no
FMC: is the dumbest thing in comp

now for my DYK's!

I told ben's mum he was a brony, she laughed...
instead of M2'ing, i should R2 just to be safe...
S**g is the worst thing on the planet...
ben's 1:06 mega made me strop...
was giving out free hugs...only 2 people i think hugged me ...
i somehow recognised jong-ho as the guy who sat next to megaminx girl in her ASR avg vid ...
dylan destroyed me at 4x4...
5BLD scramble really should me more likely to be solved on nicer scrambles than the ugly ones, no?...
ollie fail WR lololololol...
evan got WR, much GJ...
james FINALLY got an NR...
no one cares...
ryans bed was comfortable as hell...
im am adam's fave ...
i somehow beasted feet by an incredible amount that i didn't think i was capable of...
i should've used conny's cube but it only became nice after the avg...
some much asian on the podium for OH...
ciaran is becoming way too fast...
agassi thinks there should be a comp with only me and him for so much podium...
agassi and nevins convo's were hilarious!...
46 NR's for different nations were broken, some being CR's and a WR...
Uni girls love my BLD skills...

other than that, this comp was really really fun and great, i love all of you (except james for reasons of the S word (DW ILY really :3)) really looking forward to the next one now! bai!!!


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 26, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I see WCA has updated the results, I noticed my 5bld time was mistaken, it is 14:59 but not 14:55



Ok so it's written down as 14:59.59 meaning it will be rounded to 15:00.00 on the WCA site.



Laradoodle4 said:


> My 2x2 and pyraminx results are not on wca but my 4x4 and 3x3 results are...hm...what do I do...



These got input as other people accidentally and will be changed ASAP!


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ahhh ok thanks loads!


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Ok so it's written down as 14:59.59 meaning it will be rounded to 15:00.00 on the WCA site.



LOL that sucks.. basically a +1 through no fault of your own.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2014)

I borrowed CHJ's pyraminx but I think I forgot to return it to him afterwards. If anyone picked up an extra black pyraminx by accident, please let him know.

Also woo, top in Europe for sum of world AND European average ranks 

And I'm now fourth in the world for sum of 345 ranks: 5+12+9 = 26

There are too many DYKs for me to list so sorry I probably wont make a list


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> LOL that sucks.. basically a +1 through no fault of your own.



So still not sub 15. meh...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone found a bottle of Traxxas 50k? I've not seen mine since the comp.


----------



## Brest (Mar 7, 2014)

*Alexander Lau* - 8.08 3x3 av5 - Nottingham Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Ts797F-5IwE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D U' L2 D' F2 D' L' U R D' B2 L D2 B2 D' F' L R'

y x // inspection
D' L' U2 // Lsquare
l U' l U' // Lpair
x U R' U' M U2 M' U' R' // Rsquare
U' r' U' r // Rpair
U2 U L' U' L U r U' r' F // CMLL
M' U M U' M' U M // EO
U' M2' U' // UL/UR
M2' U2 M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.83	45	6.59	50	7.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.20	7	5.83	7	5.83		Lblock/F2B	35.6%	36.8%	33.3%
Rblock	2.17	12	5.53	14	6.45		Rblock/F2B	64.4%	63.2%	66.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.37	19	5.64	21	6.23	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	49.3%	42.2%	42.0%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.40	10	7.14	10	7.14		CMLL/Total	20.5%	22.2%	20.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.06	16	7.77	19	9.22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	30.2%	35.6%	38.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.46	26	7.51	29	8.38		L10P/Total	50.7%	57.8%	58.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D U' L2 D' F2 D' L' U R D' B2 L D2 B2 D' F' L R'

y x // inspection
D' L' U2 // Lsquare
l U' l U' // Lpair
x U R' U' R r' U2 M' U' R' // Rsquare
U' r' U' r // Rpair
U2 U L' U' L U r U' r' F // CMLL
M' U M U' M' U M // EO
U' r M' R' U U' U' // UL/UR
r M' R' U2 M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L R2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 F' U' B L' D' F2 D2 B U L2

y' x' // inspection
R u2' // Lsquare
R' U' R U' R' U2 F' // Lpair
R2 U r U r2 l F' l' // Rsquare
M2' U2 R' U R // Rpair
U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2' r // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U M2' U' // UL/UR
M U2 M U2 // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.90	52	6.58	59	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.42	9	6.34	10	7.04		Lblock/F2B	35.3%	37.5%	38.5%
Rblock	2.60	15	5.77	16	6.15		Rblock/F2B	64.7%	62.5%	61.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.02	24	5.97	26	6.47	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50.9%	46.2%	44.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.54	10	6.49	13	8.44		CMLL/Total	19.5%	19.2%	22.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.34	18	7.69	20	8.55	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	29.6%	34.6%	33.9%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.88	28	7.22	33	8.51		L10P/Total	49.1%	53.8%	55.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L R2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 F' U' B L' D' F2 D2 B U L2

y' x' // inspection
R u' u' // Lsquare
R' U' R U' R' U2 F' // Lpair
R2 U r U r2 l F' l' // Rsquare
U U' r M' R' U2 R' U R // Rpair
U' U U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U' U' r // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
M U2 R r' U2 // EP
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F D2 U L2 B F2 D' L F2 U F

x // inspection
u R r u' // Lsquare
U F2 U F' // Lpair
U' r U R U R2 U2' (R' r') U' R2 // Rsquare
U' M' U2 M2' U' R' // Rpair
U R' U L' U2 R U' r' U2 (r L) // CMLL
M' U' M U M' U M2' U2 M' U2 // LSE
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.43	44	5.22	49	5.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.83	7	3.83	8	4.37		Lblock/F2B	40.7%	29.2%	29.6%
Rblock	2.67	17	6.37	19	7.12		Rblock/F2B	59.3%	70.8%	70.4%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.50	24	5.33	27	6.00	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53.4%	54.5%	55.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.04	10	4.90	10	4.90		CMLL/Total	24.2%	22.7%	20.4%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.89	10	5.29	12	6.35	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	22.4%	22.7%	24.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.93	20	5.09	22	5.60		L10P/Total	46.6%	45.5%	44.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F D2 U L2 B F2 D' L F2 U F

x // inspection
u R r u' // Lsquare
U F2 U F' // Lpair
U' r U R U R2 U' U' R' r' U' R2 // Rsquare
U' r R' U2 r M' R' U' R' // Rpair
U R' U L' U2 R U' r' U2 (r L) // CMLL
M' U' M U M' U R r2' // EO / UL/UR
R U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D' B' L2 D' F U' L' D F

z // inspection
r U R' u // Lsquare
U x' U' r U' // Lpair
R x U r U R U' M2' U R // Rsquare
R U' M' U2 M2' U' R' // Rpair
U L U L' U R' U L U' R U2 l' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U2 M2' U M2' U2 (U') // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.36	48	5.74	54	6.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.40	8	5.71	9	6.43		Lblock/F2B	33.0%	33.3%	31.0%
Rblock	2.84	16	5.63	20	7.04		Rblock/F2B	67.0%	66.7%	69.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.24	24	5.66	29	6.84	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50.7%	50.0%	53.7%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.70	13	4.81	14	5.19		CMLL/Total	32.3%	27.1%	25.9%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.42	11	7.75	11	7.75	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	17.0%	22.9%	20.4%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.12	24	5.83	25	6.07		L10P/Total	49.3%	50.0%	46.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D' B' L2 D' F U' L' D F

z // inspection
r U R' u // Lsquare
U x' U' r U' // Lpair
R x U r U R U' r M' R' U R // Rsquare
R U' r R' U2 r M' R' U' R' // Rpair
U L U L' U R' R' R U L U' R U2 l' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U2 M2' U M2' U2 (U') // EP

View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D F L R2 D L2 U' B' D2 L2 R2

y x2 // inspection
(D' U) R2 U' (x U2) // Lsquare
l2 U R U' // Lpair
x U r U R2 U' R' M2' U R2 // Rsquare
U' M' R' U2 R U' R' // Rpair
U B r' U' R U2' L U2 l' // CMLL
U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U M2' U' // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.90	54	6.84	59	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.38	9	6.52	9	6.52		Lblock/F2B	38.9%	36.0%	34.6%
Rblock	2.17	16	7.37	17	7.83		Rblock/F2B	61.1%	64.0%	65.4%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.55	25	7.04	26	7.32	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	44.9%	46.3%	44.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.80	10	5.56	11	6.11		CMLL/Total	22.8%	18.5%	18.6%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.57	19	7.39	22	8.56	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	32.5%	35.2%	37.3%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.37	29	6.64	33	7.55		L10P/Total	55.3%	53.7%	55.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D F L R2 D L2 U' B' D2 L2 R2

y x2 // inspection
(D' U) R2 U' (x U2) // Lsquare
l2 U R U' // Lpair
x U r U R2 U' R' M2' U R2 // Rsquare
U' M' R' U2 R U' R' // Rpair
U2 U' B r' U' R U' U' L U2 l' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' R r' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
M' M' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.05	51.33	6.37	57.33	7.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.40	8.67	6.19	9.33	6.67		Lblock/F2B	35.6%	35.6%	34.6%
Rblock	2.54	15.67	6.18	17.67	6.96		Rblock/F2B	64.4%	64.4%	65.4%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.94	24.33	6.18	27.00	6.86	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	48.9%	47.4%	47.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.01	11.00	5.46	12.67	6.29		CMLL/Total	25.0%	21.4%	22.1%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.98	15.00	7.59	18.33	9.27	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	24.5%	29.2%	32.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.12	27.00	6.55	30.33	7.36		L10P/Total	51.2%	52.6%	52.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.89	48.60	6.16	54.20	6.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.45	8.00	5.53	8.60	5.95		Lblock/F2B	36.7%	34.5%	33.3%
Rblock	2.49	15.20	6.10	17.20	6.91		Rblock/F2B	63.3%	65.5%	66.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.94	23.20	5.89	25.80	6.55	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	49.9%	47.7%	47.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.90	10.60	5.59	11.60	6.12		CMLL/Total	24.0%	21.8%	21.4%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.06	14.80	7.20	16.80	8.17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	26.1%	30.5%	31.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.95	25.40	6.43	28.40	7.19		L10P/Total	50.1%	52.3%	52.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.83	44	6.84	49	7.47[/COLOR]

Lblock	1.20	7	6.52	7	7.04
Rblock	2.17	12	7.37	14	7.83
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.37	19	7.04	21	7.32[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.40	10	7.14	10	8.44
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.42	10	7.77	11	9.22[/COLOR]
L10P	3.46	20	7.51	22	8.51
```


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome reconstructions as usual, Brest, and obviously some really nice solves from Alex. 

There's a nice way to finish first block on the 5th solve that leads to a good second block:

x' D' R2 D // Lpair
U2 R U R U2 r' U' R U' r // Rblock


----------

